# etabs v9.1.4 نسخة كاملة مع الكراك



## MAJED7000007 (1 يوليو 2007)

*سؤال لمحترفي ال Etabs*

السلام عليكم
كنت قد سالت اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين عن ال Reduce Live Load في برنامج ال Etabs وقد ارشدني الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا اليه
ولكن بعد البحث في ال Help للبرنامج وجدت ملاحظة تفيد بان ال Reduce Live Load يعمله البرنامج اتوماتيكيا للكمرات فقط وليس للبلاطات
فهل من الممكن توضيح للملاحظة من الاخوة محترفي الetabs 

وشكرا


----------



## مكتب يلدا (1 يوليو 2007)

من المعروف يا أخ ماجد أن تخفيض الأحمال الحية له شروط تختلف من كود لآخر بحسب عدد الطوابق الأدنى بالإضافة إلى كون البناء لأغراض سكنية ......... إلى ما هنالك من شروط أخرى 
ولكن النقطة المهمة في الموضوع هي أن ما أعلمه يقيناً هو أن هذا التخفيض يؤخذ عند حساب العناصر الإنشائية الحاملة ( أعمدة و أساسات ) و ذلك واضح عندنا في الكود السوري
و ما أتوقعه هو أن برنامج Etabs يأخذ العناصر الحاملة فقط بعين الإعتبار و سوف أجرب نموذجاً بإذن الله و أوافيك بالجواب الأكيد إن شاء الله


----------



## MAJED7000007 (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
كلامك صحيح .. وماقصدته من سؤالي هو ماجاوبت عليه جزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## sosta008 (5 يوليو 2007)

كلا مه صحيح


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 يوليو 2007)

10 / 10 يا هندسة .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*etabs shear wall design manual "ubc 97*

الأحوة الكرام
حيث ان برنامج ايتابس من اهم البرامج لتحليل وتصميم المنشآت العالية , ارجو ان تجدو الفائدة في الكتاب المرفق عن تصميم جدران القص في ايتابس حسب ubc 97 
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/00dfec/


----------



## حسان2 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*shear wall systems in etabs*

الأخوة الكرام:
في الملف التالي مزيد من التوضيحات عن تحليل انظمة جدران القص في ايتابس
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/89ebb7/


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2007)

THANKS MY BROTHER


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*مرجع عربي آخر لاستعمال ايتاب etabs*

الأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي مرجع عربي آخر لاستعمال ايتاب حصلت عليه من أحد مواقع الانترنت لعلع يزيد الفائدة
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9a6fa0/


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2007)

الخوة الأكارم
حيث انني من المقتنعين باهمية برنامج ايتاب وامكانياته الكبيرة في مجالات كثيرة ولمزيد من التعرف عليه واتقانه اقدم الكتاب التالي الذي يشرح تفاصيل تصميم الاطارات الحديدية في ايتاب, آملا ان يكون له الفائدة المرجوة
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/35a5de/


----------



## bassel84 (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك أهم شيء نزلته من الأنترنيت 
أنا مهندس مدني أرجو أن نتناقش بموضوع etabsمع تحياتي والشكر لك


----------



## حسان2 (14 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم
أشكر اهتمامك واشجعك على المزيد بالملف التالي الذي تجد فيه تديرب على الايتاب, أرجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة لك وللمهتمين
مشاهدة المرفق ETABS Tutorial.pdf


----------



## حسان2 (14 أغسطس 2007)

وفيما يلي ملف يحوي شرح كامل لطريقة تصميم الاطارات البيتونية في الـ etabs لمزيد من الفائدة
وفي الختام سأرفع بأقرب وقت النسخة الجديدة من برنامج etabs وهي etabs v9.1.4 
رابط ملف الاطارات البيتونية:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3463985/9cf36d4e/sharing.html


----------



## ekab77 (14 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأكارم
استكمالا للمشاركات المتعددة التي عرضت فيها ملفات مختلفة تشرح معظم جوانب استعمال برنامج الايتاب أقدم لكم اليوم النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج etabs v9.1.4 وههي نسخة كاملة مع الكراك وقد جربتها وانا اعمل بها منذ اكثر من 6 اسابيع دون اي اشكالات, آملا ان تعم الفائدة
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede


----------



## majdiotoom (15 أغسطس 2007)

THANKS MY BROTHER VERRY MUCH


----------



## محمد صلاح هيكل (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## majdiotoom (15 أغسطس 2007)

_شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل الخير_


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكلماتك اللطيفة, كما وعدت رفعت نسخة كاملة من الفيرجن الجديد للبرنامج: etabs v9.1.4 أرحو ان تجد فيها مزيدا من الفائدة


----------



## ekab77 (15 أغسطس 2007)

والله ماقصرت

بس عندي سؤال

ليش برنامج الايتابس قليل الاستعمال خصوصا عند المهندسين العرب 
وكذلك لا يوجود امثله وشوروحات عليه مثل الاستاد والساب


----------



## حسان2 (15 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم ekab77
لا شك ان برنامج etabs من أهم البرامج العالمية وله امكانيات كبيرة تفوق الكثير من البرامج في مجال تحليل وتصميم هياكل الأبنية العالية المعرضة للقوى الجانبية " LATERAL LOADS" بشكل خاص
ولا أظن ان استعماله في البلاد العربية يقل عن غيره من البرامج وانما يمكن القول ان استعمال البرامج الانشائية المتخصصة بشكل عام في البلاد العربية مازال اقل من المتوقع, ربما أحد الأسباب ان ظهور الأبنية المعقدة والعالية في معظم البلاد العربية جديد اذا استثنينا منها دول الخليج العربي التي تستعمل فيها هذه البرامج على نطاق واسع, بسبب السبق المحموم في ابتكار الأبنية المعقدة والعالية في هذه المنطقة , وربما الواقع الفعلي لمزاولة مهنة الهندسة في كثير من البلاد العربية مازال أقل من طموحاتنا لأسباب كثيرة ليس هنا المجال للخوض فيها


----------



## ماجد العراقي (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eng_houssam (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر لك أخي على هذا المرجع وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hassananas (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## suhaib (16 أغسطس 2007)

*Thanks*

Mr Hassan
thanks alot about the version and the crack .but i face this problem ,the program give msg that the lisence is expierd,
plz explain for us the steps one by one,
regrds


----------



## حسان2 (16 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم SUHAIB وجميع الخوة الراغبين باستعمال برنامج ETABS V9.1.4 :
1- ابدأ بتنصيب البرنامج "INSTALL" من الملف: lunch 
2- بعد الانتهاء من التنصيب انسخ كل محتويات المجلد:magnitude\update to 9.1.4 الى المجلد الذي تم تنصيب البرنامج فيه وهو:C:\program files\computer and structure\etabs9 واستبدل بها الملفات الموجودة سابقا
3- تمتع باستخدام البرنامج وادعيلي


----------



## suhaib (16 أغسطس 2007)

*God Bless You*

Mr. Hassan
Thanks alot for your instruction.
I hope for you the best
Together towards succes


----------



## حسان2 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*etabs movies*

لمزيد من التعريف ببرنامج ال، etabs فيما يلي مجموعة ملفات فيديو تشرح معظم خصائصه منقولة عن موقع الشركة
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3463985/9cf36d4e/sharing.html


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (17 أغسطس 2007)

أكثر من رائع أخي حسان 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدعبدالله يوسف (17 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر علي المجهود بس انامش عارف ازاي انزل هذا المرجع من هذا الربط رجاء شرح طريقة الانزال


----------



## سبع الليل (17 أغسطس 2007)

*جميل جميل جدا *


----------



## حسان2 (17 أغسطس 2007)

أشكر كل الأخوة على كلماتهم الرقيقة مع وعد بالمزيد


----------



## حسان2 (17 أغسطس 2007)

محمدعبدالله يوسف قال:


> الف شكر علي المجهود بس انامش عارف ازاي انزل هذا المرجع من هذا الربط رجاء شرح طريقة الانزال



الأخ الكريم محمد عبدالله يوسف
بعد الضغط على الرابط تفتح لك صفحة وبعد ثواني تجد في اسفل الصفحة مربع وفوقه مجموعة من الأحرف يجب ان تكتبها كما هي في هذا المربع
ولكن قبل تمكنك من ذلك تظهر لك صورة دعاية فوقها يجب اغلاقها للتمكن من الكتابة
بعد كتابة الأحرف والضغط تتمك من التحميل بسهولة


----------



## majdiotoom (17 أغسطس 2007)

وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## حسان2 (17 أغسطس 2007)

كما وعدت بالمزيد أقدم اليوم ملفا تعليميا بسيطيا على طريقة الـ powe point يعطي الخطوات الأساسية للبدء باستخدام الايتابس بطريقة جذابة
الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3463985/9cf36d4e/sharing.html


----------



## nimaoy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*is there any add on for ETABS*

Hi Dear Friends
I want to know i there any add-on software for ETABS which can convert analysis and design resaults to detailing and as build map​


----------



## حسان2 (18 أغسطس 2007)

nimaoy قال:


> Hi Dear Friends
> I want to know i there any add-on software for ETABS which can convert analysis and design resaults to detailing and as build map​



Dear nimaoy
their is no add-on software for etabs "at least as per my knoledge"


----------



## اماسينا (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم انا ما اتمكنت من تحميل برنامج ايتاب وانا محتاجه ليه خالص ممكن تدلونى على رابط احمل منه البرنامج بسرعه


----------



## حسان2 (21 أغسطس 2007)

اماسينا قال:


> السلام عليكم انا ما اتمكنت من تحميل برنامج ايتاب وانا محتاجه ليه خالص ممكن تدلونى على رابط احمل منه البرنامج بسرعه



الأخت أماسينا
برنامج etabs v9.1.4 مرفوع على الرابط التالي
http://www.filefactory.com/turbo/list.php?


----------



## الحسون المدني (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي حسان وجزاك الله كل الخير على هده الدروس القيمة ، 

وبالنسبة للبرنامج etabs v9.1.4 فالرابطة لا تمشي ادا ارجو ان تعيد رفعه ولك مني الدعوة الصالحة.

شكرا.


----------



## حسان2 (24 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم هشام 
أشكر لطفك وفيما يلي الرابط المرفوع عليه برنامج الايتاب etabs9.1.4 وأظنه يعمل, جربه وفي حال انه لم يعمل انا جاهز لرفعه على موقع آخر بأقرب وقت
الرابط:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede


----------



## حسان2 (25 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الكرام
لتوضيح امكانيات مجموعة برامج sap2000, etabs, csisafe أقدم الملف التالي الذ يحوي أشكال بعض المنشلآت التي تم استخدام هذه المجموعة من البرامج في دراستها وهي كافية لاعطاء فكرة عن امكانياتها
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?0mnynd1yzgb


----------



## م .محمود (26 أغسطس 2007)

كيف يتم انزال etabs v 9.1.4


----------



## nimaoy (26 أغسطس 2007)

recently in ETABS website, there is update ETABS9.1.5. have anybody this version


----------



## حسان2 (26 أغسطس 2007)

م .محمود قال:


> كيف يتم انزال etabs v 9.1.4



الأخ الكريم محمود
ابدأ بتنصيب البرنامج install بالنقر المضاعف على الملف launch وبعد اكتمال التنصيب اذهب الى المجلد magnitude وانسخ كل محتويات المجلد الفرعي update_to_9.1.4 الى حيث تم تنصيب البرنامج أي: C:\program files\computer and structures\etabs9 واستبد بها الملفات الموجودة


----------



## batiment (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً
عاى هده المعلومات


----------



## م محمد كرم (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## الحسون المدني (28 أغسطس 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم هشام
> أشكر لطفك وفيما يلي الرابط المرفوع عليه برنامج الايتاب etabs9.1.4 وأظنه يعمل, جربه وفي حال انه لم يعمل انا جاهز لرفعه على موقع آخر بأقرب وقت
> الرابط:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede





والله يعجز اللسان عن شكرك لانه مهما شكرك ، لا يضاهي عطاؤك القيم اللدي يستحق كل التقدير .

بارك الله فيك اخي حسان وجزاك الله كل الخير وزادها في ميزان الحسنات ،آمين يا رب العالمين ، شكرا لك والف شكر .


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2007)

أكرر شكري وتقديري وأتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 سبتمبر 2007)

يمكنك تنزيل فيديو تعليمي لكل برامج CSI من sap ,etabs safe, csi colsمن موقعها تغطي كل الحالات
علي الرابط التالي
http://http://www.csiberkeley.com/support_watch&learn.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 سبتمبر 2007)

حد عنة الupdate for sap 2000 v11.06
انا محتاجة ضروري

"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## nimaoy (1 سبتمبر 2007)

have anybody update for version 9.1.5


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*CSI SAP2000 Advanced 11.0.4 Update torrent*

اليكم تورنت sap 11.04 update
9.1.4 and etab


----------



## mohammedfrp (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دويتو (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء نسخة من البرنام مع الكراك 
مع الشكر


----------



## CVLMASTER (12 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank You Brother 
Happy Ramadan


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

Happy Ramadan


----------



## mmohdd (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير
جهد مبارك
أثابك الله


----------



## m_zaki (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

عفواً أنا ما فهمت شو هاد التورنت

م . أبو بكر


----------



## حسان2 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> عفواً أنا ما فهمت شو هاد التورنت
> 
> م . أبو بكر



الأخ أبو بكر
أولا كل عام وانت بخير, أعاده الله عليك وعلينا حميعا بالخير والبركات
لما لم أجد أحدا أجابك على تساؤلك فرأيت أن أقوم بالمهمة
التورنت هو عنوان لموقع حيث يوجد ما يسمى file sharing وهو موقع يؤمن الربط بين كومبيوترات المشتركين به لتبادل الملفات والتورنت هو عنوان يعطيك مباشرة عنوان المشتركين الذين يضعون الملف الذي تبحث عنه في الفولدر المخصص لتبادل الملفات في أجهزتهم, بالمختصر فالتورنت يختصر لك عملية البحث التي عادة تجريها باستخدام البرنامج الخاص بالبحث عن الملفات التي يتبادلها المشتركون


----------



## BerkaniSamir (21 سبتمبر 2007)

merci mes frères j'ai besoin de fichiers RTD. de robot- millennium 18 ou 19


----------



## tafatneb_dichar (22 سبتمبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام:
> في الملف التالي مزيد من التوضيحات عن تحليل انظمة جدران القص في ايتابس
> الرابط:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/89ebb7/



جزاك الله خير


----------



## بن العبسي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تفيدةني في هذا المجال


----------



## ناصر الحق (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ ابو بكر....
عذرا للمقاطعة في هذا الموضوع....
هلا بعثت لي المواصفات الالمانية لمقاطع الحديد.... اكون شاكرا... و على البريد الشبكي:[email protected]
او تدلني على موقع او رابط.... شكرا لك


----------



## أليسار (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أتمنى أن ترشدونني إلى اسم كتاب ومرجع لتعلم برنامج etabs


----------



## حسان2 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أليسار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> أتمنى أن ترشدونني إلى اسم كتاب ومرجع لتعلم برنامج etabs



أخي الكريم
في المنتدى كثير من الكتب عن الايتاب منها باللغة العربية والكثير باللغة الانجليزية, يمكنك البحث عنها وايجادها بسهولة هنا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي حسان .. رمضان كريم عليك و علينا و على أمة الإسلام .

كلمات صغيرة تبادرت إلى ذهني لحظة قراءة جوابك عن تساؤلي .. 

( الكبير بيضل كبير ) .

شكراً لتفضلك بالإجابة .

معاً نحو منتدى أفضل .

أخوكم : م . أبو بكر


----------



## حسان2 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي أبو بكر
أشكر كلماتك الرقيقة والتي تنم عن أخلاقيات افتقدناها في هذا الزمن, وأضيف أننا جميعا نكبر من خلال أخلاقيات نتمسك بها واحترام نحافظ عليه لأنفسنا ولمهنتنا وللآخرين حولنا قبل أن نكبر بأعمارنا والألقاب التي نحصل عليها 
أكرر شكري واحترامي
أخوك حسان


----------



## راسم النعيمي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا وياليت تسرع بتزويدنا بالنسخه الجديده من البرنامج او على الاقل ارشادي من اين استطيع تحميل النسخه الحاليه مع جزيل شكري


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> مشكور جدا وياليت تسرع بتزويدنا بالنسخه الجديده من البرنامج او على الاقل ارشادي من اين استطيع تحميل النسخه الحاليه مع جزيل شكري



الأخ الكريم راسم النعيمي
النسخة etabs 9.1.4 سبق لي رفعها في المنتدى على الرابط التالي:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede
وأظن أنها النسخة الأخيرة, لا أعلم اذا صدرت نسخة جديدة من البرنامج, النسخة المرفوعة صادرة في بداية عام 2007


----------



## ghad (28 سبتمبر 2007)

يسلمو و لكن البرنامج هذا للتصميم الثلاثي و لا ايش


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ghad قال:


> يسلمو و لكن البرنامج هذا للتصميم الثلاثي و لا ايش



اخي الكريم ghad 
برنامج etabs طبعا للتصميم الثلاثي وهو من أهم البرامج لدراسة الأبنية العالية


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ حسان 
وكل عام وانت بخير واتمني لك المزيد من العطاء 
ورمضان كريم 

اخوك 
م.زين


----------



## حسان2 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

م_زين قال:


> شكرا الاخ حسان
> وكل عام وانت بخير واتمني لك المزيد من العطاء
> ورمضان كريم
> 
> ...



كل الشكر لك وكل عام وانت وكل الأخوات والأخوة بخير


----------



## اندراوس (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مواضيع جميلة وشيقة


----------



## راسم النعيمي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو اسعافنا برابط فعال لتحميل البرنامج الرئيسي مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## حسان2 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> ارجو اسعافنا برابط فعال لتحميل البرنامج الرئيسي مع الشكر سلفا



أخي الكريم
برنامج الـ etabs 9.1.4 موجود على الرابط التالي:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede


----------



## المهندس البقار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
عند النقر على رابط البرنامج و الدخول على صفحة التحميل يعطي الاتي
*ETABS​ 9.1​.4.zip*

Size: 242.8 MB
Description: No description 
Your download link is below.
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حسان2 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس البقار قال:


> اخي العزيز
> عند النقر على رابط البرنامج و الدخول على صفحة التحميل يعطي الاتي
> *ETABS​ 9.1​.4.zip*
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم
صحيح انزل الى أسفل الصفحة وانتظر قليلا سيظهر لك مستطيل download انقر عليه ومن ثم اختار save وحدد مكان حفظ الملف على جهازك


----------



## الحرية (4 أكتوبر 2007)

البرنامج رائع في مجال الأبنية وأنا أعمل به منذ مدة


----------



## ماجد العراقي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
البرنامج غير موجود على الرابطhttp://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede


----------



## حسان2 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

ماجد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> البرنامج غير موجود على الرابطhttp://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede



الأخ الكريم ماجد العراقي
مازال البرنامج موجود على هذا الرابط وقد جربته قبل دقائق, فقط انزل الى أسفل الصفحة التي تظهر لك بعد الضغط على الرابط. مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## حسان2 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الحرية قال:


> البرنامج رائع في مجال الأبنية وأنا أعمل به منذ مدة



الأخت الكريمة الحرية
أوافق على رأيك بأنه من أهم البرامج في مجال الأبنية وخاصة الأبنية العالية, وهو الأهم استخداما في هذا المجال في منطقة الخليج على حد علمي


----------



## هادى9276 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم ماجد العراقي
> مازال البرنامج موجود على هذا الرابط وقد جربته قبل دقائق, فقط انزل الى أسفل الصفحة التي تظهر لك بعد الضغط على الرابط. مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق




جزاك الله خيرا الرابط يعمل بشكل سليم


----------



## محمطحنة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو نور الدين (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم لافادتكم لنا بهذه المواقع الجيدة والتي حصلنا فيها على ما نبتغي


----------



## احمد الفار (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد المحلاوي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاصم نجم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشكور


----------



## lion111jo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي شكرا جزيلا 

بس ازا ممكن كيف ممكن اشغل البرنامج على Windows Vista

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khaledGCV (26 أكتوبر 2007)

tank you a lot my friend


----------



## تصميمات (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ده رابط للبرنامج و شغاااااااااااااااال
http://www.4shared.com/file/28453608/6ba25d67/CSI_ETABS_v_9.html


----------



## abduh001 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على البرنامج
والله ياجماعه انا فرحان لاني اول مره انزل برنامج وانجح في تشغيله:7: 
اسمحو لي بسؤال
etabs للبنايات متعددة الادوار
اذا كان عملي فقط على تصميم دورين هل يوجد برنامج اسهل يستعمل للدور او الدورين فقط؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ابوفاطمة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا وعن الأسلام خير الجزاء


----------



## خالد الطاهر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

واخيراً تم الحصول على كراك النسخة 9.1.6 ولكن بدون التحديثات فهي جاري البحث عنها ولمن لديه هذه التحديثات يرفعها لنا وسوف اقوم برفعها هى وكراك لسخة الساب11.07
م/خالد الطاهر


----------



## mousad1210 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن البرنامج جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## خالد الطاهر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه وصلة كراك etabs v9.1.6
الوصلة:http://www.zshare.net/download/5079661077e7f4/
نامل التعاون في رفع ابديت حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.
وسارفع وصلة كراك السابCSI.SAP2000.V11.07قريباً.
م/خالد الطاهر


----------



## مصطفى الجنابي (26 نوفمبر 2007)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الأكارم
> استكمالا للمشاركات المتعددة التي عرضت فيها ملفات مختلفة تشرح معظم جوانب استعمال برنامج الايتاب أقدم لكم اليوم النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج etabs v9.1.4 وههي نسخة كاملة مع الكراك وقد جربتها وانا اعمل بها منذ اكثر من 6 اسابيع دون اي اشكالات, آملا ان تعم الفائدة
> الرابط:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede


 
السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي حسان الرابط اعلاه لا يعمل ارجوا اعادة رفع الملف جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تصميمات (26 نوفمبر 2007)

البرنامج موجود على الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/28453608...ETABS_v_9.html


----------



## ahmed wafy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks Alot 4 U


----------



## ahmed wafy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks Alot


----------



## محمود البكر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رآآآآآآئع*

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسن جابر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## asomar85 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## asomar85 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssss


----------



## هشام الجنايني (5 ديسمبر 2007)

Salamou 3alikom All,
I need CSI-Perform3D Program, It is an add-on program on ETABS and SAP2000, Gazakom Allah Khairan


----------



## محمدعبدالاله (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
من فظلكم، أنا أبحث عن الكتاب التالي:
Mécanique des structures par la méthode des éléments finis
Statique et Dynamique
Ph. TROMETTE


----------



## khaledGCV (7 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you my brother


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وعرفان*

:30: شكرا جزيلا مع التوفيق الدائم للجميع :30:


----------



## malbazz (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## 1 KING (22 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي و وفقك لما هو أفضل للؤمه ونفعنا بك


----------



## م السعودى (19 يناير 2008)

شكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م السعودى (21 يناير 2008)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## محمد12 (22 يناير 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الخوة الأكارم
> حيث انني من المقتنعين باهمية برنامج ايتاب وامكانياته الكبيرة في مجالات كثيرة ولمزيد من التعرف عليه واتقانه اقدم الكتاب التالي الذي يشرح تفاصيل تصميم الاطارات الحديدية في ايتاب, آملا ان يكون له الفائدة المرجوة
> الرابط:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/35a5de/



جزاك الله الف خير الرابط لا يعمل ممكن اتعيد رفعه


----------



## حسان2 (22 يناير 2008)

الأخ محمد 12
الرابط ما زال يعمل بشكل كامل وقد جربته الآن, ربما يلزمك أن تسجل في الموقع "register" وهو تسجيل مجاني


----------



## باسم شتلة (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## باسم شتلة (22 يناير 2008)

يا جماعة انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج ممكن ترفعه ثاني وشكرا


----------



## باسم شتلة (24 يناير 2008)

فين يا جماعة البرنامج ممكن حد يدلنا على كيفية تحميل البرنامج


----------



## malbazz (24 يناير 2008)

انا بضم صوتي لصوت الاخ باسم شتلة
و شكرا


----------



## حسان2 (24 يناير 2008)

باسم شتلة قال:


> فين يا جماعة البرنامج ممكن حد يدلنا على كيفية تحميل البرنامج





malbazz قال:


> انا بضم صوتي لصوت الاخ باسم شتلة
> و شكرا



الأخوة الكرام
سبق لي رفع البرنامج ورابطه موجود في الصفحات السابقة وهو:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede
مع التنويه أن هذا الرابط للنسخة etabs v9.1.4


----------



## حسان2 (24 يناير 2008)

الأخواة الكرام
أذكر انه سبق لي ايضا رفع تحديث البرنامج الى النسخة etabs v9.1.6 في المنتدى ويمكنكم ايجاد أكثر من رابط لها هنا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75702.html


----------



## لؤي ديوب (25 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور الاخ الكريم على الكتب الجميلة


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

انا عضو جديد من القاهرة


----------



## mazinhamza12 (2 فبراير 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## محمدرفيق (12 فبراير 2008)

Thank U for all the conffirmation sincce.


----------



## احمدحفيظ (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى منفعة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## nimaoy (25 فبراير 2008)

etabs ver 9.2 release, any body have the update


----------



## Mai99 (27 فبراير 2008)

thanks alot for your help


----------



## ASHRAFE (10 مارس 2008)

any body have the update for etabs ver 9.2


----------



## حسان2 (10 مارس 2008)

ASHRAFE قال:


> any body have the update for etabs ver 9.2



أخي الكريم
سبق لي رفع ملفات الترقية الى etabs 9.1.7 هنا في المنتدى ويمكن أن تجدها في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83067.html
أما النسخة etabs v9.2 فأنا بصدد الحصول عليها واذا نجحت جهودي ستكون بين يديكم غدا أو بعد غد باذن الله, واذا فشلت فأرجو المعذرة


----------



## محمد بدر الجدوي (11 مارس 2008)

زي ما انا متعود من المنتدي ده .كله اشتغل تمام
والله الواحد فعلا بيكسب كتير قوي بمجرد الاشتراك
ومش عارف اقول ايه
ولا املك الا
جزاك الله خير وجعل مثواك الجنه


----------



## حسان2 (11 مارس 2008)

الأخوة الكرام
برنامج etabs v9.2 الكامل مع الكراك قد وفقني الله بالحصول عليه وجربته وهو يعمل بشكل كامل على جهازي واناا بصدد رفعه كاملا اليوم على أمل أن تكون الروابط في المنتدى غدا انشاء الله


----------



## ezzatkolta (12 مارس 2008)

*ezzatkolta*

مشكور جزاك اللة كل خيو:75:


----------



## ezzatkolta (12 مارس 2008)

*ezzatkolta*

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر لاشين (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس حسان ونحن فى انتظار البرنامج


----------



## حسان2 (13 مارس 2008)

yasser77 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس حسان ونحن فى انتظار البرنامج



أخي الكريم
البرنامج كاملا تم رفعه في المنتدى وهاهو الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84147.html


----------



## ahmed_civil (15 مارس 2008)

كلام جميل جداااا


----------



## mash1 (17 مارس 2008)

أشكركم إخوانى على البرنامج ولكن عند فك الملف المضغوط (rar) مطلوب password 
فماهى وشكرا لكم


----------



## حسان2 (17 مارس 2008)

mash1 قال:


> أشكركم إخوانى على البرنامج ولكن عند فك الملف المضغوط (rar) مطلوب password
> فماهى وشكرا لكم



الأأخ الكريم mash1 
لا يوجد password على الملف المضغوط, وانما الملف مجزأ لثلاثة أجزاء ويجب أن تحمل الأجزاء الثلاثة قبل أن تتمكن من فك الضغط


----------



## mash1 (17 مارس 2008)

عزيزى حسان2
بالفعل عندما نزلت النسخة التى ذكرتها أنت لم أحتاج password
فشكرا لاهتمامك ولكن بعد عمل SETUP وجدت النسخة تعمل حتى 30 يوما فقط 
أين الكراك وشكرا جزيلا مرة أخرى


----------



## حسان2 (17 مارس 2008)

mash1 قال:


> عزيزى حسان2
> بالفعل عندما نزلت النسخة التى ذكرتها أنت لم أحتاج password
> فشكرا لاهتمامك ولكن بعد عمل SETUP وجدت النسخة تعمل حتى 30 يوما فقط
> أين الكراك وشكرا جزيلا مرة أخرى



أخي الكريم mash1
الكراك موجود ضمن مجموعة الملفات التي حملتها وله مجلد "folder" خاص اسمه "MAGNiTUDE" وفيه ملف يشرح طريقة الكراك


----------



## mash1 (17 مارس 2008)

صديقى العزيز حسان2
بالفعل تم تنفيذ الكراك والبرنامج يعمل الآن وجزاك الله خيرا
وأرجو أن أستطيع مساعدتك وزملاء المنتدى إذا كان لك أى طلب حيث أنى مهندس مدنى وعندى بعض البرامج


----------



## احمد حسين حسين (18 مارس 2008)

*برنامج ايتاب*

السلام عليكم اين نسخة البرنامج وكيف اقوم بتحميلها لو تفضلتم وشكرا


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2008)

احمد حسين حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم اين نسخة البرنامج وكيف اقوم بتحميلها لو تفضلتم وشكرا



الأخ الكريم احمد حسين حسين
نسخة برنامج etabs 9.2 كاملة سبق لي رفعها في المنتدى ويمكن أن تجد روابطها في المنتدى على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84147.html


----------



## mash1 (18 مارس 2008)

أعزائى
ما الفرق بين sap2000 و Etab؟


----------



## احمد حسين حسين (20 مارس 2008)

الاخ حسان اشكرك لاهتمامك لقد قمت بتحميل الثلاث اجزاء للبرنامج ولكن الملفات مضغوطه كيف اقوم بفكها حاولت وقمت بتحميل برنامج win zip ولكن لم يعمل معي بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسان2 (20 مارس 2008)

احمد حسين حسين قال:


> الاخ حسان اشكرك لاهتمامك لقد قمت بتحميل الثلاث اجزاء للبرنامج ولكن الملفات مضغوطه كيف اقوم بفكها حاولت وقمت بتحميل برنامج win zip ولكن لم يعمل معي بارك الله فيك



أخي الكريم احمد حسين حسين
الملفات مضغوطة على برنامج: win rar , اذا لم تتمكن من الحصول عليه أنا جاهز لرفعه أيضا


----------



## احمد حسين حسين (20 مارس 2008)

اذا ممكن نسخه من برناج win rar بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسين حسين (20 مارس 2008)

الاخ حسان لقد حصلت علي نسخه من برنامج win rar وتم فك الضغط للملفات ووجد file setup وقم بتسطيب البرنامج ولكن الكراك


----------



## حسان2 (20 مارس 2008)

احمد حسين حسين قال:


> الاخ حسان لقد حصلت علي نسخه من برنامج win rar وتم فك الضغط للملفات ووجد file setup وقم بتسطيب البرنامج ولكن الكراك



أخي الكريم احمد حسين حسين
الكراك موجود في مجلد "folder" خاص اسمه : MAGNITUDE وفيه ملف يشرح طريقة تركيبه


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## لطفي962 (27 مارس 2008)

برنامج جميل كان نفسي القي السورس من زمان 
مشكوووووور


----------



## احمد حسين حسين (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم كيفك اخ حسان هل النسخه التي تم رفعها تعمل علي win vista لانني قمت بكل الخطوات التي ذكرتها ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل معي


----------



## حسان2 (27 مارس 2008)

احمد حسين حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم كيفك اخ حسان هل النسخه التي تم رفعها تعمل علي win vista لانني قمت بكل الخطوات التي ذكرتها ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل معي



الأخ الكريم أحمد حسين حسن
هذه النسخة تعمل 100% على windows xp ولكن أظن أن الكراك لا يعمل على نسخة الـ windows vista , في الحقيقة ليس لي تجربة في الفيستا ولكني جربته لأول مرة اليوم على الفيستا ولم يعمل وينطبق الأمر على البرنامجين الآخرين "sap2000 & csi safe " .
لعل أي من الأخوة اللذين لديهم خبرة في الفيستا أن يحاولو ربما المشكلة في طريقة التعامل مع الفيستا والا "كما أعتقد" المشكلة في الكراك اللذي لا يعمل مع الفيستا


----------



## ضشسيبل (29 مارس 2008)

etabs v9.20? puis-je avoir cette version?.


----------



## مجدي صمادي (3 أبريل 2008)

أرجو ممن لديه معلومات أو مراجع لتصميم و حساب الأوتاد في الأبنية العالية وفي الجسور و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمدابراهيم (4 أبريل 2008)

كانت لدى مشكلة تصميم البلاطات والكمرات وانا مهندس معمارى اشكركم جدا


----------



## ليدمان (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكور 
الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## علاءع (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا انا اول مرة ادخل الملتقى ممكن اعرف كيفية تحميل البرامج


----------



## علاءع (9 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علاءع (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شمبكه (10 أبريل 2008)

*help me*

ساعدوني في تحميل برنامج sap2000


----------



## الطالب محمد (10 أبريل 2008)

من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حسان2 (11 أبريل 2008)

الطالب محمد قال:


> من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل



أخي الكريم أي رابط تقصد؟


----------



## احمدمدني (11 أبريل 2008)

هذا شيءجميل ومفيدجدا اتمني لك التوفيق
واذا كان لديك علم في برنامج البرايمفيرا ارجو ان تساعدني


----------



## tamer abd laha (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## أبي الخاير (22 أبريل 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكل القائمين على هذا الموقع


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxx alot


----------



## محمودالدماسي (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

هلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

شكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

Llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## علاءع (6 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## من الامارات (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا للجميع المساهمين واتمنى ان تقبلوني كمشترك جديد معكم 
اريد ان اسال عن موضوع وهو عند نمذجة بلاطة flat slab على استنادات من جدران قص فهل من الضروري ان تتوافق تقسيمات الجدران مع تقسيمات البلاطة وشرح اهمية تقسيم البلاطة ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## من الامارات (12 مايو 2008)

لجميع الخوة اذا ممكن سؤال وهو هل من الضروري ان تتوافق التقسيمات عند نمذجة البلاطة مع تقسيمات الجدران الحاملة لهذه البلاطة وماهو اهمية تقسيم البلاطات


----------



## من الامارات (12 مايو 2008)

لجميع الاخوة هل من الضروري ان تتوافق تقسيمات البلاطة عند نمذجتها على الجدران الحاملة لها مع نفس تقسيمات الجدران وما هو ضرورة تقسيم البلاطات وشكرا لكم على هذا المعلومات الرائعة داخل المنتدى


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (14 مايو 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الأكارم
> استكمالا للمشاركات المتعددة التي عرضت فيها ملفات مختلفة تشرح معظم جوانب استعمال برنامج الايتاب أقدم لكم اليوم النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج etabs v9.1.4 وههي نسخة كاملة مع الكراك وقد جربتها وانا اعمل بها منذ اكثر من 6 اسابيع دون اي اشكالات, آملا ان تعم الفائدة
> الرابط:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/439ede


 
أخي العزيز أشكرك كثيرا وبارك الله بيك. ,لكن الصفحة Expired أرجو ارساله مرة ثانية لو سمحت.


----------



## حسان2 (14 مايو 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> أخي العزيز أشكرك كثيرا وبارك الله بيك. ,لكن الصفحة Expired أرجو ارساله مرة ثانية لو سمحت.



الأخ الكريم مصطفى ساطع
يوجد عدة نسخ أحدث من النسخة etabs 9.14 وجميعها سبق لي رفعها في المنتدى والأحدث بينها هي etabs 9.2 ويمكنك ايجادها في المنتدى على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84147.html


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2008)

رحمة الله والديك


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2008)

أرجو أرسال برنامج ال ETAPS with Cracks ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم مصطفى ساطع
> يوجد عدة نسخ أحدث من النسخة etabs 9.14 وجميعها سبق لي رفعها في المنتدى والأحدث بينها هي etabs 9.2 ويمكنك ايجادها في المنتدى على الرابط التالي:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84147.html


 

ألله يحفظك ياأخي


----------



## النقابى (18 مايو 2008)

نشكر لكم حسن التعاون


----------



## جمال الشرقاوي (26 مايو 2008)

م.جمال الشرقاوي
ارجو تفعيل نسخة ال etabsلانها الموجودةمع الكراك منتهية مع الشكر


----------



## ahmedsaad (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اين ملف البرنامج


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (29 مايو 2008)

بخصوص تقسيم الفلات سلاب مع الحائط مهم وضرورى ويجب ان تكون نقاط البلطه والحائط هى نفسها حتى يتم نقل احمال البلطه الى الحائط الساند


----------



## أبي الخاير (7 يونيو 2008)

thaaaaaaanks


----------



## أبي الخاير (7 يونيو 2008)

thaaaaanks


----------



## أبي الخاير (16 يونيو 2008)

very niiiiiice


----------



## ali333207 (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## an engineer (28 يونيو 2008)

يارب لا تحرمهم الاجر


----------



## ميدو 1 (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng m.a.n (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بالجميع

ومشكور اخي حسان على ما قدمت


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2008)

eng M.a.n قال:


> بارك الله بالجميع
> 
> ومشكور اخي حسان على ما قدمت


كل الشكر لجميع الأخوات والأخوة ولك على الاهتمام


----------



## fihonil (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_كنزي (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين كتييير


----------



## محمد الزئبق (18 يوليو 2008)

خالص تحياتي و شكري


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي حسان 2 علي هذا المجهود

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
من مواضيعي

_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_ _* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_ _*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_ _* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_ _*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_ _* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_ _* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_ _*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_ _* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_​​


----------



## أحمد صلاح محمد eng (18 يوليو 2008)

*thanxxxxxxxx*

thanxxxxxx


----------



## سحووره الأموره (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس العثمان (25 يوليو 2008)

الله يسلم يديك


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## العبقرية (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم دلوقتى يا جماعة محدش عنده حل مشكلة الكراك مع الويندوز فيستا
ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة قيد الإنشاء (28 يوليو 2008)

:77:مشكووووور خيو حسان 

بصراحة البرنامج اجى الي بوقته:d


----------



## الأمواج الرقمية (28 يوليو 2008)

شكراً عزيزي الغالي


----------



## samersss (1 أغسطس 2008)

للرفع 
مع تحياتي
سامر


----------

